# دة مجرد اقتراح



## iam_with_you (14 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بقترح انو يكون فى قسم للوظائف يعنى يكون فى حاجة طلب وظائف للشباب الى عايزة تشتغل والى عندة وظيفة يعلن عنة بحث انو كل الشباب تستفيد وشكرا ليكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مش هاتفع الفكرة دي لسبب مهم جدا

لازم بيانات شخصية للطالب و للمتقدم

ودا ممنوع منعا باتا البيانات الشخصية عندنا ​


----------



## iam_with_you (14 أكتوبر 2008)

انا قصدى يكون فى عندنا وظائف فى كذا مكان ونجمعهم والناس تدخل وتشوف وهى تختار الوظيفة المناسبة وهما يخدو التلفون ويتصلو


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الوظائف بدون اسماء او عناوين مالهاش عازة يا حبيبتي

وكمان تليفون ياخدوة منين ؟

مش بنقول ممنوع اي بيانات شخصية !​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

صح مش ممكن يبقى فيه قسم للوظائف لان البيانات الشخصيه ممنوعه


----------



## iam_with_you (15 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا مرسى اوى على ردك ثانيا اسفة انى غلبتك معايا ثالثا انا كان قصدى نمر تلفون الشغل بس سنكس جدا


----------



## zama (23 أكتوبر 2008)

فى رايئ انها هتكون خدمة جيدة بالفعل


----------



## iam_with_you (24 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اقصد ان الناس مثلا تيجيب الشغل الى خالى ويكون مكتوب اوك واحنا مثلا بندخل نشوف الوظايف المناسبةويكون موجود كل حاجة عن الوظيفة من عنوان وتلفون واحنا بناخود مثلا التلفون ونتصل ونشوف اذا الوظيفة مناسبة ولا لا ومفيش اى بيانات عايزنها خالص من العضو دى هتبقى قائمة بالوظائف الخالية وكدة بنساعد الناس الى لسة متخرجة وملقيتش شغل


----------



## iam_with_you (24 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> صح مش ممكن يبقى فيه قسم للوظائف لان البيانات الشخصيه ممنوعه



انا بس عايزاك تفهمنى 
وشوف اذا كنت بتكلم غلط ولا لا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*اقتراح جميل بس عندي رأي

ممكن نعمل فسم للوظائف واي حد ينزل اعلان طلب موظفين

وتكون كل المعلومات عن الاعلان ده من ارقام تليفونات والمكان تكون مع الاداره

واللي يكون محتاج للشغل يكلم الاداره والاداره تقوله علي التليفونات واي بيانات تانيه

ياريت يكون اقتراحي ينفع لان بكده ممكن نساعد ناس كتيره

مرسي iam_with_you​*


----------



## iam_with_you (24 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *اقتراح جميل بس عندي رأي
> 
> ممكن نعمل فسم للوظائف واي حد ينزل اعلان طلب موظفين
> 
> ...



مرسى ليك ان فكرتى وصلت وريت بجد دى تحصل هتسلعد ناس كتير جدا 
بمشيئة الرب


----------



## iam_with_you (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت الادارة تشوف الموضوع دة وترد علينا اذا كانت فكرتنا وصلت ولا لا


----------

